# Liste der "Steuerungszeichen" \n \r \t usw.



## dwex (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

leider ist mir kein besserer Titel eingefallen.

Gibt es eine (vollständige) Liste der escapten Zeichen wie z.b. \n für Zeilenumbruch.
Hätte mich interessiert wie man dazu auch sagt - vielleicht habe ich dann einen besseren Titel ;-)

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## hpvw (14. Juli 2005)

Wie wäre es mit einem Blick ins Handbuch?

Außerhalb von PHP gibt es aber noch mehr Steuerzeichen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Gumbo (14. Juli 2005)

Mit der chr()-Funktion kannst du jedes beliebige Zeichen erzeugen.


----------

